# K9 sniffs out man wanted by Caldwell Police - KBCI CBS 2



## admin (Mar 27, 2006)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td width=80 align=center valign=top><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1i-0&fd=R&url=http://www.2news.tv/news/local/18500679.html&cid=0&ei=mJMbSM7WIYKyyQTCr7nOBg&usg=AFrqEzeS4nCaqlOuMYi5ZuEDSfIyLCeQDQ"><img src=http://www.google.com/news?imgefp=iCHtgwvY2hoJ&imgurl=media.2news.tv/images/080502_Caldwell_elude.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1><br><font size=-2>KBCI CBS 2</font></a></font></td><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/1-0&fd=R&url=http://www.2news.tv/news/local/18500679.html&cid=0&ei=mJMbSM7WIYKyyQTCr7nOBg&usg=AFrqEzcVO7tvox1ZzUC1Ww_-4NWBRlWbMQ"><b>K9</b> sniffs out man wanted by Caldwell Police</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>KBCI CBS 2, ID -</font> <nobr>32 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>Officials say they used a <b>K9</b> to locate Patton, who was hiding in tall weeds next to a large canal. He was about 100 yards from the residence.</font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

